# -My Biggest Drop-Shot Bass-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's a picture of a 4lb.11oz. largie that I caught up at West Harbor/Catawba on Friday. My previous best drop-shot bass weighed 3lb.12oz., but this one beat it quite-a-bit.
The largemouth have moved up into the cuts, but they were not overly active. But when I tied on the drop-shot rig with 8-pound fluorocarbon, and used the Venom 4-inch Due Drop worm in green pumpkin I started hammering them one after another. But this big 4lb.11oz. one was the best fight of them all.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice feesh! That's one technique I can't stand to fish but it definitely produces!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

A nice "pig" for the "PIG". Way to go guy, What temps were you getting on the water? I hope things relax a bit for the next week to let the fish get back toward normal and me also. I have been taking care of my wife after knee replacement and i sure hate to miss the big un's feeding clock. I'll take it all in stride though because she is my main concern.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

turkeyt said:


> Way to go guy, What temps were you getting on the water?


We marked 47-degrees at West Harbor Friday morning around 10:40 A.M. when we launched. And the surface temps raised to 53-degrees by evening time. The bite picked up after the temperature raised a bit. But it still wasn't as good as it will be when we can add a few degrees to the water temps.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice fish! How much did you pay for the helicopter that was taking the pics?!? Must've had an NBA center on the trolling motor!!!!

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Ain't nothing like a big fish on light line. One of my favorite feelings.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job Jeff!!! 
I'm going to have to make that trip!!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice fish Jeff! How deep were they?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had to be fun on the lighter outfit. Last time I fished West Harbor was 57 years ago and it was fantastic back then. Nice to know West is still producing good bass fishing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice fish and way to adjust jeff. sounds like you will be back!


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice! Drop shot is one of my favorite rigs and this is one of the reasons why. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

